

Hadoop: an open source implemetation of mapreduce and a distributed file system - chaostheory
http://lucene.apache.org/hadoop/

======
dfranke
Curse you, chaostheory! You've revealed my secret weapon!

------
thomasfl
HDFS was originally built as infrastructure for the Apache Nutch web search
engine project. Watch out Googlers.

